# Too old?



## westcoastgirl (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi, I turn 42 this year and have previously undergone 4 failed attempts at icsi, 3 attempts on NHS and the last one privately at the gcrm in 2009. We were left devastated and thought our marriage wouldn't survive. However we then had an opportunity to transfer with each of our jobs which meant moving house which we felt would give us a fresh start. Despite the passage of time, I still get upset that we are childless and am hesitant in looking into adoption as I find it difficult to accept that my chances of having a child are over. I wondered if anyone had any advice which might help me work out what I should do   thanks for reading x


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there - Sorry to hear your journey to date. You don't mention any particular issues and one thing to remember is that things move forward very quickly in the fertility world. Hoave you had any tests to see if there are any underlying issues? There's a lot of information on here about how to increase your chances using OE. Also, DE is a possible way forward and again, there's a lot of information on here.


----------



## westcoastgirl (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks cooljules for replying. The problem is my DH's low sperm count and that was why we were told that icsi treatment was the best option for us. On each of the 4 tries I got to the final stage of the 2ww with two embryos being put back each time. Was never aware of there being any medical problems with me and I have a fairly healthy lifestyle. I'm just not sure if I'm wasting my time exploring it again but am finding it increasingly difficult to move on from this part of my life. Thanks again for reading x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Westcoastgirl
Sorry to hear about the problems you have had.  Although the problem you know of is with your DH, it might be worth you having some tests to see if there is anything on your side which could be causing a problem, even though there is nothing apparent at the moment.  There are good lists of tests to ask for in the FF Starting Out and Investigations board - your GP could maybe arrange some of them although for others, eg immune testing, you would have to go to a specialist.  Also, maybe trying a different clinic (even just for a consultation initially) might be worth considering - as Cooljules says, things are constantly moving forward and, in addition, different clinics have different approaches.    It is also worth getting advice on your diet and supplements etc - we thought we had a healthy lifestyle but there were still things we (ie me and DH) were able to do to try to improve our chances.

You do,need to think about whether your relationship can take the stresses and strains of tx again, especially as you had problems in the past. I think you both need to be sure that you want to get back on the rollercoaster again.  However, it sounds like you are finding it hard to move on, so you maybe do need to have more tx - it might just be for "closure" but, there again, you never know what might be round the corner (see my profile)...   .

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## westcoastgirl (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Ellie


Many thanks for your advice, i have found the advice on here very useful and it has given me a lot to consider. Congratulations to you, you've done amazing and must be extremely proud  and are very blessed. I plan to revisit my gp and will see where it takes me and what my options are. Thanks again xx


----------

